# Needing advice - Cartagena



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear forum,

As the title suggest I am looking for advice. I am very close to agreeing a salary for a job based in Cartagena and coming out to view the offices, property for rental and most importantly local schools, I have three children, a boy of 12 and twins 10. None of us speak any Spanish or indeed any other foreign language and the children have been to the same school since they were five, so this will be a massive move and their happiness and education is my #1 priority. 

So, a few questions....

1. Would you recommend a private international school? If so why and which one?
2. Would you recommend a state school? If so, why, which one and who should I approach?
3. Is there a kind Expat out there in Cartagena who, when I come out in a few weeks time I can buy a beer and pick their brains on the ups and downs of life in the region?

Many, many thanks,

Matthew Turner
/SNIP/


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Mathew, I would erase my phone numbers as soon as possible. The majority of people on this site are very helpful but guests and more importantly scammers can read your numbers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matthew turner said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> As the title suggest I am looking for advice. I am very close to agreeing a salary for a job based in Cartagena and coming out to view the offices, property for rental and most importantly local schools, I have three children, a boy of 12 and twins 10. None of us speak any Spanish or indeed any other foreign language and the children have been to the same school since they were five, so this will be a massive move and their happiness and education is my #1 priority.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm a long way from that area, so don't have local knowledge - but certainly for the 12 year old & probably for the 10 year olds - British International school would be the best (only? ) route, imo

the twins _might_ cope & learn Spanish quickly & well enough to succeed, but at the age of 12 the vast majority would find it too much

have you had a look at Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would recommend international schools. 1/ because of the ages of your children 2/ Because international schools teach the UK curriculum and should you move back, they'll be on course for GCSEs, A levels etc. 

They will still learn Spanish within the schools as they arent full of British children, there are many nationalities and this also adds to their education. Class sizes tend to be small which helps.

Schools in Spain | Nabss are the governing body for British schools in Spain, take a look. They also tell you their schools in which areas!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Mathew, I would erase my phone numbers as soon as possible. The majority of people on this site are very helpful but guests and more importantly scammers can read your numbers.


I did it for him


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't assume International Schools teach the British National Curriculum / (I)GCSEs / A levels. There are alternatives that International (even British) Schools may have adopted. 
& once again I disagree in using NABSS as anything other than a reference list of schools. The school my children attend here in Spain has an inaccurate profile on the NABSS website.
Visit the schools in person and don't be 'sold' the school by the person giving you the tour.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

State schools have their ups and downs just as they do in the UK , but my daughter did fine going through the system. However, as Jojo and Xabia have both said given the age of your children it would most likey be too much of a risk, especially for your 12 year old to expect them to cope with the move, language, new friends, no other relatives around, and new school all at once, so international or British school may be your only viable option.There is at least one in the area.
Of course it will cost you some. Hope you're getting a good relocation pachage !

Can I just ask what kind of job you'll be doing and how did you find it?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Your children are at an age when it would be very disruptive to move them.
International school is preferable, if you are wealthy, as it is too easy to say"oh, they'll pick up Spanish quickly enough" Some don't and have a miserable time.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

*Thanks*



Trubrit said:


> Mathew, I would erase my phone numbers as soon as possible. The majority of people on this site are very helpful but guests and more importantly scammers can read your numbers.


Thanks for the heads up, appreciated


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks JoJo. Is their an active expat community in Cartagena I could reach out to?


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Many thanks, this has been the consistent opinion.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Many thanks, much appreciated


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Many thanks, I was contacted via linked in my an old colleague. I am still negotiating the package.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

matthew turner said:


> Thanks JoJo. Is their an active expat community in Cartagena I could reach out to?



I dont know as I dont know the area. But going there, especially looking around the schools, I'm sure you'll find some. Theres nothing like kids and standing at the school gates for helping to make friends and become established!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers JoJo. Hopefully off there in a week or two. Matt


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Matthew,

I live about 20 miles from Cartagena. My daughter 9 goes to Kings College International School in Roldan a few minutes walk from where we live on La Torre Golf Resort.

The school follows the English Cirriculum and is fantastic IMHO.

I retired young after my career in the Marines so have plenty of time on my hands. I would be happy to meet you for a coffee or a beer and discuss schooling, expat communities, residentia or anything else. I have been in Spain for 12 Months now and think of myself as a newbie who can get stuff done. I am rapidly learning Spanish as it is absolutely essential in Murcia.

Let me know if you are interested? Also get in touch if you have any tough questions that you think I might have to look into. 

Regards
Ericban
(Brian)


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Ericban,

That's a very kind offer and I would love to take you up on. I will be in Cartagena with my wife and 3 children w/c 16th Feb for a 'look and see', we are arranging viewing of property and Kings College and it would be great to meet up at your convenience on Wed 19th, if that's not possible we are available on the 17th and 18th. 

One question I do have is regarding rental, we are looking to rent rather than buy whilst we find our feet and given most likely school will be Kings College could you give me some guidance on areas to focus our attentions upon. 

Many thanks,

Matthew


----------



## jhbtorre (May 8, 2013)

Hi Mathew

I too live in La Torre golf. My wife works for an international company in Cartagena. Her commute to work takes around 25 minutes. Cartagena doesn't have much of an expat community but the golf resorts are mainly expats. The resort has many properties for rent and Mar Menor golf is another option. Google Murcia services and speak to Nick. He is brilliant and will be able to get you sorted with accommodation.
Kings college is a good private school but most of the kids that I have met from there speak very little Spanish as the curriculum is in English. The english kids therefore dont really get an opportunity to fully integrate into Spanish society and live in a little bubble.
Another option is the state school 5 minutes from Kings. Its been open 3 years and is a bilingual school. Half the subjects are taught in English and it costs nothing. There are about 25 english children going there. Our one son goes there and he is now fluent in Spanish.
Our Spanish is pretty good, so If you need any help let me know.
Good Luck


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the guidance, I will reach out to Nick. Do you know the name of the state school? Thanks, Matthew


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry, another Q. How old is your son?


----------



## jhbtorre (May 8, 2013)

My son is 7. Schools name is Alba and its in Roldan. Google C E I P el alba Roldan. Its in Spanish though. With the school being relatively new. There are more spaces available to the kids in the older classes. Matriculation takes place in March.


----------



## jhbtorre (May 8, 2013)

Forgot to say that youre 12 year old might find it a little difficult with the language but the 10 year olds will probably find it easier.
That being said though the more effort put into learning the language the quicker it will come. The trick is to immerse yourself into as many things Spanish as possible.


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

That's great, many thanks.


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Matthew,

That is cool. I will happily meet up with you on the 19th. Jbhlatorre has answered a lot of questions for you. I was't aware the school in Roldan taught some classes in English, so I live and learn. 

I could meet you at the school gates (kings college) if you would like. Alternatively there is a place in La Torre called the Woodhouse where we can grab a coffee and chat if you prefer. I have several friends who work at the school that I have met since my daughter started going there. If you have more questions I could probably get answers from them.

I rent my place from Nick Cherry too and can recommend him as very helpful.

If you reply with a time and preferred destination I will be there to meet you.

Regards
Ericban
(Brian)


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Brian, my mom has been taken ill so its not certain I'm coming over that week but I will stay in touch and hopefully we will catch up. Thanks, Matt


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok Matthew,

I hope she recovers soon.

Brian


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Brian, we will be arriving on the 21st and are staying at La Torre , are you free on morning of 23rd say 10.00 to catch up for a coffee? Thanks, Matt


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Matthew,

Yes that would be cool. Would you like to meet at the school gates or the Woodhouse ( Central pub/ cafe).

Regards
Brian


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Brian,

Lets say School gates, probably be easier for me to find can we say 11.00? 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok Matthew,

I will see you at 11 on Sunday.

Regards
Brian


----------



## matthew turner (Feb 2, 2014)

Great Brian, see you then, cheers Matthew


----------

